# Loving Experienced home offered to Pregnant cats & Kittens



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Hiya,

I offer a warm, snug home to Preganant cats & young kittens, If their owners are struggling because they dont have experience or maybe they just dont have the time, As this is a very demanding role.

Iv seen alot of pregant cats & kittens being dumped on people or just left outside to defend for themselves because their owners are stuggling and affraid to ask for help,
Im here to help you for whatever reason,

I have years of experience with cats/kittens, Birthing and hand-rearing.

So please message me if your looking for some help.

*


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Have you tried getting in touch with a few local rescues?

I am sure they would love to have you on hand especially now we are in kitten season! Most rescue's need foster homes for mums and kittens as they don't like to put them in catteries and if you can hand rear than that's even more sought after.


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Have you tried getting in touch with a few local rescues?
> 
> I am sure they would love to have you on hand especially now we are in kitten season! Most rescue's need foster homes for mums and kittens as they don't like to put them in catteries and if you can hand rear than that's even more sought after.


Spoke to someone yesterday about it, and they seem very happy about the experience i have.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

if you pm me your email address I give it to Jennyc our foster coordinator to try and get a home check done on you ASAP. We are dealing with a large number of Pregnant, newly born kittens and kittens of all ages at the moment sadly and need all the experienced fosters we can get


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

kelly-joy said:


> if you pm me your email address I give it to Jennyc our foster coordinator to try and get a home check done on you ASAP. We are dealing with a large number of Pregnant, newly born kittens and kittens of all ages at the moment sadly and need all the experienced fosters we can get


Hiya, You done that for me yesterday! she has emailed the form to me.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Brill coz we just had another large number of cats and kittens to try and sort out today, its never ending at the moment  I have cats and kittens coming out of my ears at the moment lol


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Iv got the form up on my screen to fill in but how do i send it?


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

kelly-joy said:


> Brill coz we just had another large number of cats and kittens to try and sort out today, its never ending at the moment  I have cats and kittens coming out of my ears at the moment lol


Iv PM`d you


----------

